# Cabinet



## Manuel xx

"Qu’il s’agisse d’un enfant turbulent, jusque dans son comportement dans le cabinet, d’un garçon ou d’une fille timide, réservés, ou d’un enfant gai, primesautier, tous, à l’instant où ils s’allongent dans le fauteuil pour commencer le rêve, adoptent une même attitude de sérieux, de gravité même, comme s’ils rejoignaient un lieu solennel et connu."

Credo che in questo caso cabinet si riferisca allo studio dello psicoterapeuta. Penso possa andare bene tradurlo semplicemente studio, voi che dite?

"Che si tratti di un bambino irrequieto, proprio dal suo comportamento nello studio, di un ragazzino o di una ragazzina timidi, riservati, o di un bambino vivace, impulsivo, tutti, nel momento in cui si stendono sulla poltrona per iniziare il sogno, adottano lo stesso comportamento serio e autorevole, come se raggiungessero un luogo solenne e conosciuto."


----------



## matoupaschat

Mah, "studio", certo, altrimenti cosa sarebbe? Il bagno?
Comunque non capisco "proprio dal suo...". Si tratta di un bambino che si comporta in modo irrequieto perfino nello studio dello psi.


----------



## Necsus

Sì, direi 'perfino' come suggerito da Matou. Non userei però 'studio' da solo, che si presta a fraintendimenti (ad esempio 'lo studiare'), ma lo assocerei alla psicoterapia, oppure farei ricorso a termini che vi rimandino più direttamente, come 'sedute'.


----------



## Manuel xx

E se facessi così: "...proprio dal comportamento che tiene nello studio durante le sedute..."? Potrebbe andare?


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus, temo di essere ottuso, ma vorresti, per favore, spiegarmi la funzione di "dal" nella frase di Manuel "_Che si tratti di un bambino irrequieto, proprio *dal* suo comportamento nello studio_"? 
Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Scusa, Matou, non ci avevo fatto caso, direi che semplicemente non è la preposizione giusta, dovrebbe essere 'nel', come in francese:
"(Sia) che si tratti di un bambino irrequieto, anche *nel* suo comportamento nello studio, di un ragazzino o di una ragazzina timidi, riservati, o di un bambino vivace, impulsivo, tutti, nel momento in cui si stendono sulla poltrona (lettino/divano?) per iniziare il sogno, assumono lo stesso comportamento serio e grave/severo, come se raggiungessero (si trovassero in?) un luogo solenne e conosciuto."


----------



## Manuel xx

Grazie per l'aiuto!
Anche per la correzione della preposizione, non c'avevo fatto caso che avevo messo "dal" =)


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Scusa, Matou, non ci avevo fatto caso, direi che semplicemente non è la preposizione giusta, dovrebbe essere 'nel', come in francese:
> "(Sia) che si tratti di un bambino irrequieto, anche *nel* suo comportamento nello studio, di un ragazzino o di una ragazzina timidi, riservati, o di un bambino vivace, impulsivo, tutti, nel momento in cui si stendono sulla poltrona (lettino/divano?) per iniziare il sogno, assumono lo stesso comportamento serio e grave/severo, come se raggiungessero (si trovassero in?) un luogo solenne e conosciuto."


Grazie Necsus!
Così, con "anche" piace pure a me .


----------

